

Ask HN: Anyone have experience in buying a domain from a squatter? - guybrushT

I am interested in buying a domain (my name dot com). Whois.net shows that it is owned by a company - &quot;JNOM Online Marketing LLC&quot;.<p>A few days ago it was available via auction on sedo.com. I entered the auction, and placed the highest bid. I was outbid just 2 minutes before the end of the auction. The domain is still owned by &quot;JNOM Online Marketing LLC.&quot; (the previous owner).<p>I don&#x27;t understand why they would outbid me at the last minute for my name dot com? :) My name is just a stupid hindu uncommon name that doesn&#x27;t mean anything in the western world, so why would this company in Maryland outbid me :)<p>I believe the sedo.com auction was a sham. In that case, does anyone have a clever strategy to get my name from &quot;JNOM Online Marketing LLC.&quot; :) Or any help regarding this would be very helpful. Thank you.
======
sebst
If the domain is already on sedo, use their team to get the domain. They have
agents which will do the negotiation with the current domain owner for you and
charge a relatively small fee. I used this service for some domains which was
not even listed on sedo and found it helpful.

------
Looksee
in the past, I worked at a place which changed it name. the domain was held by
an email marketing company already, but unused. We ended up leasing the domain
from the owner for 5 years, at $200/yr after rejecting their $3K offer a few
times.

It depends on who you're dealing with, basically. I doubt JNOM will be so
flexible with you, they have a not-so-positive track record.

------
iends
I used Network Solutions anonymous name buying service because I didn't want
the squatter to be able to guess my networth. Using this service I was able to
make a "certified" offer with Network Solutions acting as the middleman (no
need for using some kind of escrow service).

The register the person used may have a similar anonymous service.

------
photofriendly
Have you tried emailing them from the Whois info you acquired? Email them and
let them know why you are interested in the domain and ask if its for sale and
how much they would like for it. Probably the most straight forward way to get
information.

~~~
guybrushT
Tried that. No response.

Looks like there are others who want domains from this company as well -
[https://www.google.com/?q=JNOM+Online+Marketing+LLC.#q=JNOM+...](https://www.google.com/?q=JNOM+Online+Marketing+LLC.#q=JNOM+Online+Marketing+LLC)
:)

------
cchi
You may mail me at dracula@xoops.com

------
cchi
dear sir, you are talking about yourname.com which i have surpassed you bid
amount of 600 euro to 650 euro on sedo as i was also looking for that but
still waiting for transfer of the said domain.

